# Just a sleeping dog.. oh wait



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno creeps me out sometimes when he does this










and pooped out wiener dog


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol I can see why that would creep you out  It weird when dogs look at you without moving their heads... Ruby does that look once in a while too


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

that's damn creepy lmao!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Gunner does that all the time! It's so creepy!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Are you sure that is Uno!?!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Both Mol and Windy do that, look at you without moving their heads. It never occurred to me that it was creepy though, it just makes me laugh like hell.


----------

